# New Gaming Rig for 35k



## suvrajeet (Apr 14, 2013)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact.Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'etcetera.')
Ans: Playing games like Call Of Duty MW4, Crysis3, Batman Arkham City, Assassin's Creed 3 n 4 with high settings and watching HD movies.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 35k. Can extend to a strict 40k for better performance.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 7/8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500gb(1 tb if price diff is not much).

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention 

the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, preferably a 23" with 1980X1080 screen.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Keyboard, Mouse and Speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within a month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembling myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bangalore. Would prefer buying locally, but wont mind going online for better prices.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I want the system to be future proof for atleast 2-3 years. Also suggest me a UPS and router(without modem) which is out of this budget.*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome to TDF 
As is a gaming-only rig and you'll not be overclocking, an i5 3xxx will be better suited.

i5 3450 (11000)
Gigabyte B75M DH3 (4000)
Corsair Value Select 1600MHz 4GB (1900)
Corsair CX430V (2600)
WD Blue 500GB (2900) 1TB cost ~3900
any iBall/Zebronics cabinet without PSU (750)
Asus GTX 650ti (9700)
Dell S2240L 22" IPS monitor (8500)

total: 41350

For UPS, go for APC 600VA available for 2200.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanx for replying. 
Can u please tell me frm whr have u quoted these prices. 
And till how long i wont have to make any upgrades to this config(a estimate)??

And can any1 suggest me a good shop in Bangalore to buy all the items, i know SP road is good but dont know any specific shop.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 14, 2013)

To play games in High Settings on a 1080p monitor as you have mentioned you better get a i3 3220 and utilize the saved money on a better and more powerful GPU like the GTX660 or a HD7870 as bare minimum. Its the GPU thats gonna let you enjoy the games in all it glory or High Settings as you have mentioned. If budget permits get the i5 3470 and GTX 660.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> To play games in High Settings on a 1080p monitor as you have mentioned you better get a i3 3220 and utilize the saved money on a better and more powerful GPU like the GTX660 or a HD7870 as bare minimum. Its the GPU thats gonna let you enjoy the games in all it glory or High Settings as you have mentioned. If budget permits get the i5 3470 and GTX 660.



Price of ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 660 is arnd 16k  on MD computers and i5 3470 is priced at 12k on Flipkart overshooting the budget by 5-6k....
I will be thankful if u can give a config frm ur side which u think will help me play games on high settings....


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 14, 2013)

intel i3 3210 - rs 6700

Gigabyte b75 d3h - rs 4000

Corsair Value Select RAM 4GB - RS 1500

WD Blue 500GB HD  -rs 2900

Dell S2240L ips monitor - rs 8500

Seasonic SS400BT psu - rs 2600

Cm elite 310 cabinet - rs 1800

Saphhire hd 7850 2gb -rs 13500 / hd 7870 - rs 16500

Total - rs 41500  / 44500(with hd 7870)


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Welcome to TDF
> As is a gaming-only rig and you'll not be overclocking, an i5 3xxx will be better suited.
> 
> i5 3450 (11000)
> ...



Asus GTX 650ti is it the one wid boost behind??
And if yes will 450w PSU be enough for it??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

I didn't mentioned the 'boost' version as I don't know about its availability. Even I would seriously suggest to save up some cash (4k to 5k) and get a 660; seriously. Better late than bad.

I didn't mentioned the 'boost' version as I don't know about its availability. Even I would seriously suggest to save up some cash (4k to 5k) and get a 660; seriously. Better late than bad.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I didn't mentioned the 'boost' version as I don't know about its availability. Even I would seriously suggest to save up some cash (4k to 5k) and get a 660; seriously. Better late than bad.
> 
> I didn't mentioned the 'boost' version as I don't know about its availability. Even I would seriously suggest to save up some cash (4k to 5k) and get a 660; seriously. Better late than bad.



So which 1 will be better gtx 650 ti boost or gtx660???


----------



## pacificb0y (Apr 15, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> So which 1 will be better gtx 650 ti boost or gtx660???



offcourse GTX 660

Intel Core i5-3470 - 11500 rs

Asus P8B75-M-LX 16GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard - 4400 rs / Asus P8H61-M LX3 R2.0 - 2800 rs

Corsair Builder CX430 V2 430 W - 2600 rs

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 TI 1GB DDR5 - 9700 rs /ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD AMD 7790 - 11000 rs

WD Caviar Blue 500 GB - 3000 rs 

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB - 2500 rs

Dell 20 inch LED - IN2030M Monitor - 6500 rs :Resolution-1600 x 900 pixels 

buy any Cooler Master Elite model under 2300


Total - 42 k


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 15, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> Price of ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 660 is arnd 16k  on MD computers and i5 3470 is priced at 12k on Flipkart overshooting the budget by 5-6k....
> I will be thankful if u can give a config frm ur side which u think will help me play games on high settings....



If you look around in "better" shops you can get the Gigabyte GTX660 for Rs 14500/14900 max, and the i5 3470 for Rs 11300 max.Since you wont overclock get Corsair VAlue select Rams for Rs 1450 for 4GB.And for monitor the next best excellent but a cheaper option is the AOC LED 22" (I-2251FWE) IPS panel (1920x1080 LED) - Rs 7800

So if you add up the prices you get a good rig with considerable savings.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 15, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> Price of ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 660 is arnd 16k  on MD computers and i5 3470 is priced at 12k on Flipkart overshooting the budget by 5-6k....
> I will be thankful if u can give a config frm ur side which u think will help me play games on high settings....



get a 3450 zzz if you want to save some $$$ and add 4gb ram


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 15, 2013)

get an i3 and atleast a HD 7850 if you want to play games on a 1080p monitor , I have 7850 2GB and Crysis 3 gives me hard time on many levels to reach stable 30-35 fps on 1080p (fxaa) , same is with FAR CRY 3 I average 35 fps on 1080p (I cant remember exactly but it wasnt the highest setting). Games are gonna get more and more demanding , If you want a future proof try and get the best graphics card for your budget and a decent processor like i3 3210/3220 if you are into gaming . I myself now think that I should have gone with 7870.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 15, 2013)

Get the I5 3450 or 3470 , a pure quad core will last long than the i3 . After 3 yrs If you think you are getting low fps  need to buy a Gfx card , you can get one. But the i3 will bottleneck the new card if you buy.


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome to TDF....
The config for u :
Processor:intel i5 3450/3470
Mobo:Gigabyte B75M DH3 (4000)
Ram:Corsair Value Select 1600MHz 4GB (1900)
Gpu:zotac gtx 650 ti 1gb/2gb
psu:corsair gs500v2
asus dvd rw optical drive
cabinet:nzxt gamma
Dell S2240L ips monitor - rs 8500
WD Blue 500GB HD -rs 2900


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

dusu94 said:


> Welcome to TDF....
> The config for u :
> Processor:intel i5 3450/3470
> Mobo:Gigabyte B75M DH3 (4000)
> ...


Why do I have to repeat this thing every time, please read the whole thread and don't just shoot out a config, mention it's pros over the already mentioned configs. This the exact sme config I posted except the PSU. PLease, it just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 15, 2013)

okay u mentioned 3450 i also gave him an option of 3470 which is 3.2 ghz a little better
and also gave a 2 gb option for gpu
nzxt gamma cabinet(imo)
and as u said a psu change.....
and yeh ill read the whole thread first and then reply if config needs a change and the reason for it.....


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanx for all the suggestion's guys, I have decided to go with an I5 cpu. Also i would like to know if Gigabyte B75M DH3 mobo is good for gaming or should i get a better one. I know it will go over my budget but am ready to delay the gpu by 1 month as suggested by harshilsharma63 and Sainatarajan. So please suggest accordingly bcoz i dnt wana compromise on the gaming part and it's original beauty.



pacificb0y said:


> offcourse GTX 660
> 
> Intel Core i5-3470 - 11500 rs
> 
> ...



*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_650_Ti_Boost_Direct_Cu_II/
According to above review and stat comparison i dont see much diff in asus gtx 650 ti boost n gtx 660 so why should i go for gtx 660 paying approx 1-2k extra bucks???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gigabyte B75M DH3 is a good mobo; else, Asus P8 B75 MLE is also a good option..


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Gigabyte B75M DH3 is a good mobo; else, Asus P8 B75 MLE is also a good option..



I checked the Asus P8 B75 MLE it doesnt have any USB 3.0 ports and only has 2 memory slots. I would like a mobo wid 3-4 usb 3.0 also atleast 3-4 memory slots so tht i can use the mobo for a long run(3-4 years atleast). I am ready spare extra 1k-2k bucks also for it.

What about ASUS P8B75-V???


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 15, 2013)

Get ASUS P8H77 m @ 6.7k


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 15, 2013)

Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H - Rs 7100. Full ATX ,enough expansion slots,usb ports and sata ports over the cheap entry level B75 boards.Way better build quality too.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 17, 2013)

So I have decided to delay the GPU by 1 month and finalized this config:
*CPU- I5 3450 3rd gen
Mobo-Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H 
PSU- CORSAIR CX 500 v2
HDD- WD Caviar Blue 1 TB
RAM- G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB
Cabinet- COOLER MASTER CABINET ELITE 370
Monitor- Dell S2240L ips*

Please tell is this config good or it needs any changes.
And 1 more thing is the mobo specified usb bootable??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 17, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> So I have decided to delay the GPU by 1 month and finalized this config:
> *CPU- I5 3450 3rd gen
> Mobo-Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H
> PSU- CORSAIR CX 500 v2
> ...



get i5 3470 as price difference is not big

yes it is usb bootable


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 17, 2013)

kk... Changing cpu to i5 3470


----------



## Cilus (Apr 17, 2013)

Actually while making the purchase, check the prices of all i5 processors available within 10 to 13K range. While in Kolkata, I checked the price of i5 3570 and it was available at 11.7K. So also check for i5 3550.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 17, 2013)

kk.. thanx for the suggestion cilus, I will be going this weekend to check prices in local shops.

Just came to know about the EMI option of flipkart with credit card, so guys please suggest me a GPU below 15k(Preferrably AMD) as am going to buy the GPU at EMI according to above config. 

Also if i plan to crossfire the gpu in coming year will my psu in the above config be enough or should i change it??


----------



## Cilus (Apr 18, 2013)

Actually in Flipkart, GPUs are little overpriced. Within 15K, the best AMD card is HD 7850 2 GB GDDR5. Look for the following versions:-
PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD 7850 (v2) 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - PowerColor: Flipkart.com
Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 18, 2013)

@Cilus thnx for the effort but i dnt need to buy GPU frm flipkart if they are not there, i can buy same worth of other parts from flipkart n spend cash on gpu. So u can suggest whtever is the best gpu available in 15k..  
And pls do answer tht question about psu if it needs changing if i crossfire the GPU after 1 year...


----------



## Cilus (Apr 18, 2013)

1st of all, with an H77 board which offers Crossfire setup at X16-X4 speed, Crossfire of cards like HD 7850 is not recommended as the 2nd slot runs at only X4 PCI-E 2.0 speed and the card pluged over there will suffer from memory bottleneck. 2ndly, after 1 year, going for multi-gpu is again not a viable option as that time far more GPU on the same price range will be available. Better stick with a single GPU.
The price of the Power Color card is pretty much okay, maximum 200/300 bucks higher than the street price.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

CX500v2 is enough for 7870 or GTx 660.


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 18, 2013)

@op check mdcomputers.in site
as they have good prices and all all the products at reasonable prices.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 18, 2013)

Cilus said:


> 1st of all, with an H77 board which offers Crossfire setup at X16-X4 speed, Crossfire of cards like HD 7850 is not recommended as the 2nd slot runs at only X4 PCI-E 2.0 speed and the card pluged over there will suffer from memory bottleneck. 2ndly, after 1 year, going for multi-gpu is again not a viable option as that time far more GPU on the same price range will be available. Better stick with a single GPU.
> The price of the Power Color card is pretty much okay, maximum 200/300 bucks higher than the street price.



Hmm kk.. I will stick to single gpu thn...


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 18, 2013)

and prefer going with nzxt gamma cabinet 
and i know u hv delayed ur gpu by 1 month but take a look at gtx 650ti 2gb version and choose a little less expensive motherboard like gigabyte b75m dh3


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

dusu94 said:


> and prefer going with nzxt gamma cabinet
> and i know u hv delayed ur gpu by 1 month but take a look at gtx 650ti 2gb version and choose a little less expensive motherboard like gigabyte b75m dh3


After one month, the price of HD7850 may also decline to 11.5 to 12k, so that would make an even wiser choice.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> After one month, the price of HD7850 may also decline to 11.5 to 12k, so that would make an even wiser choice.



You're making an assumption based on past price drop or are there any news about such happening? I'm asking because I am currently struggling fitting a good GPU in my system and price drop of HD 7850 might just come as good news for me


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> You're making an assumption based on past price drop or are there any news about such happening? I'm asking because I am currently struggling fitting a good GPU in my system and price drop of HD 7850 might just come as good news for me



Nvidia has released GTX 650ti Boost, so AMD may lower the price. Prices of both HD7770 and GTX 650ti (non boost) have already lowered.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Nvidia has released GTX 650ti Boost, so AMD may lower the price. Prices of both HD7770 and GTX 650ti (non boost) have already lowered.


But 650 ti boost is not available in india,is it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> But 650 ti boost is not available in india,is it?


Not sure, but every product takes about 1 month to be released in India.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 18, 2013)

Try to fit the HD 7850


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Nvidia has released GTX 650ti Boost, so AMD may lower the price. Prices of both HD7770 and GTX 650ti (non boost) have already lowered.



Okay, so seems prices of GPU in price range near 650Ti Boost & 7770 seem to have been reduced. Hope reduction on other GPU prices also happen sooner before I buy my system.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 19, 2013)

Okie been doing some research and reading alot about AMD cpu build... Should i go for AMD build or stick to intel only??If AMD build then do suggest me a config within 55k......


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2013)

For AMD Build 

ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 - 3450
AMD FX 8350 - 11900

and rest as suggested above


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> For AMD Build
> 
> ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 - 3450
> AMD FX 8350 - 11900
> ...


Very very bad combination.
The FX 8350 should be paired with ASUS M5A97 @ 6k or the ASUS M5A97 EVO R2 @ 7k atleast. The second one is a good mobo...


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Very very bad combination.
> The FX 8350 should be paired with ASUS M5A97 @ 6k or the ASUS M5A97 EVO R2 @ 7k atleast. The second one is a good mobo...



Oops sorry I was looking at ur suggested board but since it was too pricey to fit in his budget so suggested the one in my post.

Could u please explain y its a bad combination for my knowledge


----------



## phrick (Apr 20, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> To play games in High Settings on a 1080p monitor as you have mentioned you better get a i3 3220 and utilize the saved money on a better and more powerful GPU like the GTX660 or a HD7870 as bare minimum. Its the GPU thats gonna let you enjoy the games in all it glory or High Settings as you have mentioned. If budget permits get the i5 3470 and GTX 660.



as op stated he will play crysis 3 the core i3 would be a bottleneck managing less than 20fps.
 CPU Benchmarks : Crysis 3 Performance, Benchmarked On 16 Graphics Cards
again he wants his system to be good for 2 yrs.
i would suggest the cheapest core i5 with waiting a little for gtx 650 ti boost.
what say you?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 20, 2013)

As I already said and would still say a i5 3470 with a GTX660 as bare minimum on a 1080p.

Where as the i5 with a lower GPU will imply almost the same results as with a i3 and GTX660. Dont forget that FC3 and Crysis 3  are as GPU intensive as as much as they utilize the CPU,so getting one lesser the the other will diminish game playability.


----------



## phrick (Apr 20, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> As I already said and would still say a i5 3470 with a GTX660 as bare minimum on a 1080p.
> 
> Where as the i5 with a lower GPU will imply almost the same results as with a i3 and GTX660. Dont forget that FC3 and Crysis 3  are as GPU intensive as as much as they utilize the CPU,so getting one lesser the the other will diminish game playability.



the gtx 650 ti boost ed. would ensure his strict 40k budget remains. but perhaps you are right a gtx 660 would be better, the might just have to increase his budget by 2.5k-3.5k.

btw i was talking about the newly launched gtx 650 ti boost with 192bit bus and boost feature. nice card.

edit: sorry had not read all the posts. op increased budget and 650 ti boost is discussed. sorry.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah am gng to use EMI feature of flipkart and extended my budget.. am gng fr gtx 660 and i5 3rd gen cpu..... Will soon post the final config when I get the quotes from local shop's.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 20, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Try to fit the HD 7850



650-ti boost is around 5% faster than a 7850 overall.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> Yeah am gng to use EMI feature of flipkart and extended my budget.. am gng fr gtx 660 and i5 3rd gen cpu..... Will soon post the final config when I get the quotes from local shop's.



Great.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 22, 2013)

Finally Decided on the config with the prices from local shops with some more changes, do comment:

*CPU- I5 3570 3rd gen (11,000)
Mobo- Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H (5650)
PSU- Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts (3000)
GPU- ASUS GTX660-DC2TG-2GD5 (13500)
HDD- WD Caviar Green 1 TB (3550)
RAM- G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (2250)
Cabinet- NZXT Tempest 410 Elite (4600)
Monitor- Dell S2240L ips (8250)
UPS- APC 600 VA (2000)*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 22, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> Finally Decided on the config with the prices from local shops with some more changes, do comment:
> 
> *CPU- I5 3570 3rd gen (11,000)
> Mobo- Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H (5650)
> ...



awesome price!

but avoid wd green one as it has issues.get wd blue 1tb


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> Finally Decided on the config with the prices from local shops with some more changes, do comment:
> 
> *CPU- I5 3570 3rd gen (11,000)
> Mobo- Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H (5650)
> ...



> Awesome prices! Please mention the shop details 

> Avoid WD greens, like ASHISH65 said. Get WD Blue instead. 1TB Blue comes for 2800-2900. Greens have reliability issues.

> CX600V2 at 3000


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 22, 2013)

hey which store yaar,gtx 660 at 13500,cx 600 at 3000 omg!


----------



## sbnaul (Apr 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Awesome prices! Please mention the shop details
> 
> > Avoid WD greens, like ASHISH65 said. Get WD Blue instead. 1TB Blue comes for 2800-2900. Greens have reliability issues.
> 
> > CX600V2 at 3000



1 tb blue for that price


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

Prices are awesom.... You can blindly go with it. And the price of PSU and GPU is super Dooper!!! Pls tell us the Shop... It would help many people.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 22, 2013)

PSU n GPU prices were given by Satyam Computers at SP Road.... I couldnt find any WD blue 1 tb HDD's searched like 7-8 shops... Any other suggestions??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 22, 2013)

get seagate barcudda 1tb


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

If there is no WD get SEAGATE or Toshiba


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 23, 2013)

Eyes closed get a Toshiba DT01ACA100, has 3 Years warranty! And WD Blue 1 TB is out of stock in India for the past 6 months or more,so no point wasting time over it.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 24, 2013)

Got AMD config pricing today, so that makes 2 config's to choose from give your choices which one i shld go for and try giving reasons too.. thanx in advance:

*CONFIG 1:
CPU- I5 3570 3rd gen (11,000)
Mobo- Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H (5650)
PSU- Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts (3000)
GPU- ASUS GTX660-DC2TG-2GD5 (13500)
HDD- Seagate barracuda 1 TB (4000)
RAM- G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (2250)
Cabinet- NZXT Tempest 410 Elite (4600)
Monitor- Dell S2240L ips (8250)
UPS- APC 600 VA (2000)

CONFIG 2:
CPU- FX 8350 (10000)
Mobo- ASUS M5A97 R2.0(5700)
PSU- Seasonic ECO600(3700)
GPU- Sapphire HD 7870 2 GB (15300)
HDD- Seagate barracuda 1 TB (4000)
RAM- G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (2250)
Cabinet- NZXT Tempest 410 Elite (4600)
Monitor- Dell S2240L ips (8250)
UPS- APC 600 VA (2000)*

Will be buying one of this config within 2 weeks...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 24, 2013)

go with amd config


fx 8350 @rs 10000


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 24, 2013)

@OP; what have you decided yet?


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @OP; what have you decided yet?


Well AMD one looks pretty good based on perfomance but am not sure yet... Heard that AMD cpu's have heating issues n i would need external cooler for it. What u say about tht???


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ That's baseless info mate. No heating issues with amd cpu's. They are as good as intel in that department and also bundle a premium cooler, far far better than what intel bundles.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 24, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> *CONFIG 2:
> CPU- FX 8350 (10000)
> *


which shop post link please

i would suggest get Toshiba 1 TB HDD Rs. 3800 + 3 years warranty (1year for Seagate)
& get the second config.
With the saved money invest on APC 1100 VA UPS ~ Rs. 5300


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 24, 2013)

Satyam Computers at SP Road

hey guys how can any shop can give at such  low price ? then what about profit margin?

i am going to find out info regarding that store


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Satyam Computers at SP Road
> 
> hey guys how can any shop can give at such  low price ? then what about profit margin?
> 
> i am going to find out info regarding that store


Not every item is from Satyam computers.. But the FX-8350 price is from the same shop.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 24, 2013)

Go with the second config. Its rock solid....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 24, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> Well AMD one looks pretty good based on perfomance but am not sure yet... Heard that AMD cpu's have heating issues n i would need external cooler for it. What u say about tht???


No such issues. Also, AMD's stock cooler are way better than Intel's. You can buy a CPU cooler later on if you have to overclock >5GHz. You can reach 4.5 GHz with the stock cooler safely.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 24, 2013)

Well then.. It's going to be 2nd config then... Hopefully next post will be in Show Off Section


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 24, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> Well then.. It's going to be 2nd config then... Hopefully next post will be in Show Off Section


just one suggestion: get ED Blue instead of Seagate Barracuda.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 24, 2013)

^ wd blue 1tb is out of stock from last 6months

other option is tosihba


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah.. will choose toshiba only if it is cheaper thn seagate..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> Yeah.. will choose toshiba only if it is cheaper thn seagate..


Get Toshiba instead of Seagate. Toshiba offers 3 years warranty and WD's HDD manufacturing will now be handled by Toshiba.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get Toshiba instead of Seagate. Toshiba offers 5 years warranty and WD's HDD manufacturing will now be handled by Toshiba.



3 years warranty by Toshiba.


----------



## terrifficm (Apr 25, 2013)

My View with FX8350 cooler way too noisy, until and unless you can afford that rigging sound while playing your games, you please go with AMD. Until and unless you invest in a good cooler you will never get a peace of mind. Telling from my personal experience just bought myself a HYPER EVO212.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 25, 2013)

Its 3 yr warranty ...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Its 3 yr warranty ...


Okay, corrected.


----------

